
Apple touch-screen netbook in Q3? - Flemlord
http://www.engadget.com/2009/03/09/apple-netbook-in-q3/
======
jws
I speak my worthless observation to this doomed article and then forget all
this nonsense: Notice that the Safari 4 beta and the new quicktime player
leaks have both had substantial effort expended on redesigns that minimize
screen utilization for non-prime content? Small screens.

